# Persian: the sixties



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how do you say “the sixties”?

My sentence for translation:
Society changed greatly in the sixties.
(I.e. the years ending in 60 to 69 of the current or recent century, in this case 1960-1969.)

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

> Society changed greatly in the sixties.


جامعه در دهه‌ي ١٩٦٠ دستخوش تغييرات عديده‌اي گرديد


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour Simon !   En persan on dit : Dahe دهه   Dans des années 60 = dar dahe(ye) 60 در دهه شصت    Exemple : Dans des années 80 Mahmoud Ahmadinejad président actuel de la République islamique d'Iran était le maire de téhéran. در دهه هشتاد محمود احمدی نژاد رییس جمهور فعلی جمهوری اسلامی ایران شهردار تهران بود    En savoir plus :  Une période de dix ans دهه Dahe  Une période de cent ans صده Sade  Une période de mille ans هزاره Hezare


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oh Morteza, excuse-moi, j'avais pas vu ta réponse. On dirait que tu es plus rapide que moi !    آه مرتضی من رو ببخش پاسخت رو ندیده بودم انگار تو از من سریع تری


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you both for the wonderful help - all clear now.

Btw, جامعه در دهه‌ي ١٩٦٠ دستخوش تغييرات عديده‌اي گرديد is lovely Literary Persian, but how would you say it in Colloquial Persian, please?


----------



## Jervoltage

seitt said:


> Btw, جامعه در دهه‌ي ١٩٦٠ دستخوش تغييرات عديده‌اي گرديد is lovely Literary Persian, but how would you say it in Colloquial Persian, please?



Hi,

Here's a fairly colloquial version:
جامعه در دهه ی 60 زیرورو شد.ا​*زیرورو* /zir-o-ru/


----------



## darush

سلام بر دوستان
به نظر من وقتی از کلمه دهه استفاده می کنیم نوشتن سال هزاره کاملا اشتباه است و متاسفانه این روزها در رسانه ها متداوله. بنابراین عبارتهایی مثل دهه 1980 دهه1930...کاملا اشتباهه بجای آنها دهه 80، دهه 90 میلادی صحیح است


----------



## Jervoltage

darush said:


> سلام بر دوستان
> به نظر من وقتی از کلمه دهه استفاده می کنیم نوشتن سال هزاره کاملا اشتباه است و متاسفانه این روزها در رسانه ها متداوله. بنابراین عبارتهایی مثل دهه 1980 دهه1930...کاملا اشتباهه بجای آنها دهه 80، دهه 90 میلادی صحیح است



سلام،ا

چرا فکر می کنید این ترکیب ها اشتباهند؟​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Jervoltage said:


> سلام،ا
> 
> چرا فکر می کنید این ترکیب ها اشتباهند؟​


سلام
من هم با داریوش موافقم. وقتی میگیم دهه دیگه نیازی به گفتن بخش صده و هزاره نیست


----------



## searcher123

IMANAKBARI said:


> سلام
> من هم با داریوش موافقم. وقتی میگیم دهه دیگه نیازی به گفتن بخش صده و هزاره نیست




حالا اگه منظورتون دهه ١٧٨٠ باشه چيكار مي‌كنيد؟!  


Translation: What about if you mean 1780 decade?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> حالا اگه منظورتون دهه ١٧٨٠ باشه چيكار مي‌كنيد؟!     Translation: What about if you mean 1780 decade?


  ووووی !!! راست میگه مرتضی ! الان که دارم فکر میکنم می بینم درسته, مثلا وقتی میگیم دهه هزارو نهصدوهشتاد, داریم درواقع میگیم, دهه هشتاد این صده و هزاره بنابراین حق با مرتضی هست بازم مرسی از همه. خسته نباشید, نکته جالبی بود


----------



## darush

حالا اگه منظورتون دهه ١٧٨٠ باشه چيكار مي‌كنيد؟!  


Translation: What about if you mean 1780 decade?[/QUOTE]

دهه هشتاد قرن هیجدهم میلادی


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> دهه هشتاد قرن شانزده میلادی




خب چه كاريه!  به جاي خواندن قصّه‌ي حسين كرد شبستري، يك كلام مي‌گيم "دهه‌ي ١٧٨٠" . ضمنا فكر كنم منظورتان قرن ١٧ بوده است. درست است؟


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> خب چه كاريه!  به جاي خواندن قصّه‌ي حسين كرد شبستري، يك كلام مي‌گيم "دهه‌ي ١٧٨٠" . ضمنا فكر كنم منظورتان قرن ١٧ بوده است. درست است؟


می شود گفت ولی جایگزین کردن یک عبارت اشتباه برای رعایت اختصار به نظر شما درسته؟
ضمنا من رو ببخشید منظورم قرن هژدهم بود نه شانزدهم


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> می شود گفت ولی جایگزین کردن یک عبارت اشتباه برای رعایت اختصار به نظر شما درسته؟
> ضمنا من رو ببخشید منظورم قرن هژدهم بود نه شانزدهم




بنده هنوز دو چيز را متوجه نمي‌شوم:
١﴾ چرا فكر مي‌كنيد اشتباه است؟
٢﴾ چرا قرن هجدهم؟


----------



## darush

1.  اینکه خیلی واضحه وقتی میگیم دهه یعنی منظورما حداکثر  یک بازه زمانی ده ساله است.ما برای زمان مورد نظر محدوده قایل هستیم ولی با  نوشتن یک عدد چهار رقمی آنرا نقض می کنیم یعنی بطور غیر مستقیم می گوییم  که یک عدد چهار رقمی مثل1380 
 حداکثر می تونه دارای ارزش عددی برابر ده باشه
2. فرض کنیم این 89:25 زمان گذشته از یک مسابقه فوتبال باشه، واضحه که در دقیقه نودم هستیم نه هشتاد ونهم 
مثل اینکه ما در مورد اعداد توافق نداریمhttp://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2363674


----------

